# Mothering's Top 7 Safest Baby Monitors



## JennHolt (4 mo ago)

Hi,

My husband and I are creating a device to help support moms and their babies in the 3rd & 4th trimester. We'd love to get your feedback, suggestions and concerns about baby monitoring. We'd love to hear from real moms so we can creative a device that best fits mama/baby needs and best supports you and what you want. 

If you have 10 minutes to fill out this survey, we'd be grateful. It can be anonymous if you choose. 








Perinatal Monitor Questionnaire


We are creating a pregnancy heart rate monitor that a mother would wear in her third trimester to measure the activity/health of her baby from the surface of the mother’s belly. Please fill out the 5-10 min survey below to help us incorporate your perspective and experience into our development...




docs.google.com


----------

